# Plant ID help and why is one of them dying



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

hi there,

can anyone help id this plant in the first and sceond picture ? The third picture is of the plant with the leaves rotting - it seems to be dying, rooting from the bottom of the leaves ? fyi - its in a recently cycled 20 gallon high tank with no CO2 and fertilizer lit by 1 T8 15 watt bulb left on for 12 hours a day.

thanks in advance for your help.

Vikram


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you already answered your own question. No CO2 or fertilizer and your substrate is just inert gravel. Looks like you're literally starving your plants to death.


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

Just looks like Diatoms to me.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/how-get-rid-brown-algae-diatom-bloom-27928/


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

You can help us by giving us more information. How long has the tank been up? Are there any fish inhabitants in there? What is your GH? Have you tried testing for NO3? Where did you get the plants from? How long have you had the plants for?
There are diatoms for sure but the plants do look a bit worse for wear. 
I'm not sure what the first plant is but I suspect it is possible that it is not a true aquatic plant. The next one might be an anubias. They really like feeding from the roots so you can try putting some fert tabs in the gravel next to the plant. Lastly some plants go through a melt phase as they adapt to different water parameters. If your plants are new they might be doing this right now. You just want to make sure the plants are still putting up new shoots.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I think non of those plants except for the water sprite are aquatic plants. They will all melt or rot eventually.q


----------



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi There - I set up this tank in November 2013. I had finish in it for a few weeks and they all died, I continued cycling it using ammonia and finally added 3 Platys in the new year. I had to do massive water changes since the filter which came with the kit was inadequate. It finally finished cycling on Feb 12th. The nitrates are still low because of the water changes almost every other day. I've stopped cleaning the gravel around the plants for about a month hoping to enrich the substrate. Hope this helps.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

With water changes like that you are likely deficient in GH and in macro nutrients. The other important factor to consider is whether these plants are true aquatic plants. I still suspect they might not be. Where did you get them from?


----------



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

I have cut down on water changes to around 10% every week after it was cycled. I got the plants from King Ed's pet center - along with unwanted pond snails i cant get rid of now


----------



## vikram (Feb 17, 2014)

Reckon, Bien - You are right neither of the plants are true aquatic plants  

for the benefit of anyone else looking at this thread the first one (reddish) is Hemigraphis colorata and the second is Dracaena sanderiana. I finally found the names of the plants in an article called "21 plants to avoid in the aquarium".


----------

